# Center channel speaker



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I have the klipshc quintet III and just got the klipsch C-2 center from local bestbuy for 75 bucks.
so what i wondering is if the c-2 with be a good improvment to the quintet center or too much?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It looks like it would be a good compliment, but it's impossible to tell with out listening to them both. You'll just have to compare them and decide for yourself.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

